# Fins multi color braid hollow



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I've never used Fin Braid line before.
However Fin caught my attention because they introduced 4 multi color braid hollow with color change at every 25 ft.
I prefer color change at every 50 ft, but four color change at every 25 ft is not bad at all. 

Have anyone used the Fin braid hollow ?


----------

